# CLINTON TO TESTIFY? Deposition 'may be necessary' in records case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*CLINTON TO TESTIFY? Deposition 'may be necessary' in records case*


*EXCLUSIVE: Hacker says he breached Clinton server, 'it was easy'*
*NO 'COINCIDENCE': Romanian hacker Guccifer extradited amid Clinton probe, source says*
*VIDEO: Hacker claims he compromised Clinton's personal server*








*VIDEO: Bill Clinton calls FBI probe into Hillary's emails 'a game'*








*VIDEO: Why Clinton can't shake email scandal *








*VIDEO: Rocky road ahead for Clinton*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*MISSING MESSAGES: State Dept.
claims it can't find emails from
manager of Clinton's server*


*LYNCH IN LIMBO: AG says she can't make prediction about timing of Clinton probe*
*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton playing word games with email investigation*








*VIDEO: Judicial Watch to question State Department staffers over emails*








*VIDEO: FBI reportedly interviews Huma Abedin over emails*








*FLASHBACK: Clinton IT specialist revealing server details to FBI, is a 'devastating witness', source says*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*OFF LIMITS? Clinton aide reportedly leaves FBI interview over email query*


*VIDEO: Clinton email probe gets tense with top aide*








*VIDEO: State Department can't find emails from Clinton IT manager*








*VIDEO: Emails from former Clinton IT staffer missing - what now?*








*VIDEO: Hillary Clinton playing word games with email investigation?*








*VIDEO: Judicial Watch to question State Department staffers on emails*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SHE'S UNRAVELING...*

_*NOW MINERS GIVE HER THE COAL SHOULDER...*_

*Chelsea's Husband to Close Greek Hedge Fund After Losing 90%...* *2016: Justice's reputation hangs in balance of Clinton probe...** 
*
*1996: Versions of Hillary Clinton Whitewater Draft Indictment, 451 Pages, Withheld By National Archives...* *FBI CHIEF: I feel 'pressure' to quickly finish Clinton probe...*


----------

